# Anniversary



## hacket

My girlfriend and I have been dating for 14 months today!
I just felt like shouting that out.

Care to share your relationship info??


----------



## emc7

Spend the day with her, stay off the computer for 1 day.


----------



## Guest

Awesome!

My boyfriend and I have been together for 13 months, as of yesterday.


----------



## trashion

My boyfriend and I have been together for...hmm...2 years and 1 month


----------



## FishHead

I have been with my GF for almost 3 years. I have other women though that I talk to,which are my women fishies, my son's women hamster and my women cat. my dog is a male, so we have some adventures that she cannot know about. lol


----------



## hacket

emc7 said:


> Spend the day with her, stay off the computer for 1 day.


I would but I'm we are 2000 miles apart right now... She's in Minnesota and I'm in California.....BUT! We are going to both go to a Redbox Kiosk tonight and watch a movie together......apart but still together


----------



## karazy

um... i constantly change girlfriends(usualy not my choise) this year i think i had 8 girlfriends but right now i really like this girl and she likes me and we will probably go out. but she is at her cabin for 9 more days

hehe, im a ladies man xD


----------



## blcknwitecuban

if you had 8 girlfriends in 6 months then i probably wouldnt call most of them "relationships". lol


----------



## karazy

haha. i mean like since september, and rmeember, im 13


----------



## wifishman

i manage a jewelry store btw... sooooo uhhh yeah i can get yall taken care of


----------



## tiffsplaties88

i'm getting married aug 3rd...


----------



## COM

I'm at about 5 or 6 weeks with Danielle... she's only relationship number two for this year. No more details will be provided.


----------



## Kyoberr

Congratulations!! It kind of reminds me of Enchanted. Some of you have been together for a while...


----------



## Lindsey

Does 14 months count as an anniversary? LOL


I've been married 4 years as of May. So while we are counting in months that would be.... 50 months. We've been together for 5 years all together though.


----------



## hacket

Lindsey said:


> Does 14 months count as an anniversary? LOL


Of Course Every month is an anniversary to us! haha


----------



## sneasle

Let see, was 4 years September of last year, so 4 years 9 months. And no, we aren't married, nor is it planned in the near future.


----------



## Bear

a little more than 4.5 here


----------



## trashion

Thinkin' about an informal marriage sometime in the future...


----------



## wifishman

married 3 yrs in aug


----------



## hacket

My gf and I have actually been talking about getting married since like month 4 of dating. It's pretty crazy how we clicked and haven't had any big problems. We're planning a wedding for summer 2010. We'll have been dating for 3 years by then. Exciting times!


----------



## Kyoberr

trashion said:


> Thinkin' about an informal marriage sometime in the future...


An informal marriage? What does that mean?


----------



## trashion

Meaning, screw the ridiculous formalities. The average wedding costs like $30,000. I don't need that. Informal as in, going to the town hall, getting the papers signed so that if/when I am dying in the hospital and only family members are allowed, my boy can see me. Other than that, I see marriage as a dated, useless sort of institution.


----------



## COM

I agree with you on that concept.

You don't need to get married to do that, though. You can sign a designation agreement for mutual care that would serve the same purpose, and you could do it at a lawyer's office.

I won't get married (or even consider it) until there are equal marriage rights for all couples regardless of the gender of the parties. How is it the role of a state to say who or who can't love each other? Disgusting.


----------



## hacket

trashion said:


> Meaning, screw the ridiculous formalities.


I pretty much agree with you on that. Weddings are ridiculously expensive. Personally I'd like to have just a small ceremony. It is your wedding day after all But anything that costs more than 5-7K is just dumb......Now I just need to convince the gf.....


----------



## Osiris

be going on 6 or 7 yrs come Dec. 

Met her while was getting the beat down from my Sgt. in military, she was military intelligiance, i was infinitry, was meant to be! LOL.

I proposed on valentines day last year, we're closing deal next sept of next year, be a grand huge wedding, ceremony in a big gardens place, actually called wedding gardens! Party afterwards, we took the entire golf resort for whole day, spot lights at nite to help show the way for guests, lights, teki fire torches outside for dancing outdoors, completely done up with orchid flowers 

Cake has a lit up waterfountain under it... "the dance" we plan to start lessons soon to learn how to ball room dance for that  thought always neat and sophiscated if could do that.

My wallet is now empty. lol.

a past ex g/f, i did on anniversary a rose petal walkway from door to the bedroom, she had a white featherdown comforter, advice, remove petals first from that.


----------



## karazy

i wanna get married underwater


----------



## trashion

Really? I didn't know that, COM. Thanks for the heads-up. And I 100% agree with you about equal marriage rights for all couples.


----------



## hacket

Osiris said:


> Party afterwards, we took the entire golf resort for whole day. My wallet is now empty. lol.


Yea that's gotta be quite a bill. Holy crap. Not to be nosy but how much did that run?


----------



## wifishman

my wedding bill was 28k after everything..... church, flowers reception, food, band, and the open bar... thats the one that killed me..


----------



## Osiris

hacket said:


> Yea that's gotta be quite a bill. Holy crap. Not to be nosy but how much did that run?



Havent paid for all of it yet, as most will be taken care of in the spring, but am estimating around 15-20k. Including honeymoon, maybe. Am planning a sandals getaway nice little villa overlookin ocean. 

I get nice bonuses  and sold my kidney.


----------



## emc7

Nice weddings are great, but I'd rather put a down payment on a house.


----------



## hacket

Agreed there, emc. I've got a few student loans to worry about as well.....plus I'm not even a big fan of receptions, parties, etc.....My gf either. Whatever floats your boat eh?


----------



## Kyoberr

It does sound expensive, but it does (should) only happen once.


----------



## trashion

Too bad more marriages end in divorce than end up lasting...Not worth it IMO.


----------



## tiffsplaties88

i'm getting married in one month.. and our wedding church, photos, food, 200+ guests and everything is probably going to max out at 3500...


----------



## Buggy

Mr. Buggy and I just had our 9th in March. I would like to renew our vows and have the whole big wedding thing next year for our 10th, but it's not going to happen. We went to the Justice of the Peace. Cost of license, filing fee and a bit for the JP is all it cost. I think taking my mother out to dinner afterward cost more then the wedding did. lol
I did miss not having the fancy dress, church, flowers and all but flowers and lace does not a marriage make.


----------



## Guest

trashion said:


> Too bad more marriages end in divorce than end up lasting...Not worth it IMO.


That's not a problem with the institution, that's a problem with the couples. You can't say because a majority of marriages end in divorce, yours will too. That's entirely up to you and your partner.
I guess I just feel differently about it because the couples in my family have all been together for years. My parents started going out when they were 15 and they've been married for about 20 years. My grandparents started going out around the same age and they've been married for 45 years, I think. I can't really think of anyone in my family that has been through divorce, and no one that is miserable in their marriages, either.


----------



## Guest

I want to get married on the beach.  I don't know if that will happen, but its my goal.


I'm like you Katie, my parents have been married a long time (25 years) and my grandparents on my dad's side over 50 years. My mom's parents actually got divorced about 5-6 years ago, but my grandfather remarried, so while its weird, it doesn't steer me away from wanting to be married. 

I agree that its the couples who decide to get divorced, not the institution.


----------



## hacket

JustOneMore20 said:


> I agree that its the couples who decide to get divorced, not the institution.


I gotta agree with that as well. It's just a lot of people aren't as devoted to each other anymore. It seems to me that this world is becoming a 'single's world'. The world shrinks everyday it seems, and with family life being strained by professional life, it's no wonder there are problems. Just my opinion, but I think people are losing focus of what is really important....being with people you love.


----------



## wifishman

well dating and married life is 2 totally different ball games. me and my wife were going thru the divorce process and we managed to salvage it. we were sepperated 6 months. the biggest difference imo is that while dating u can still escape if needed... when ur married where u gunna go? i have found the bathroom is a great place to get away....


----------

